

What would happen if an 800-kiloton nuclear warhead detonated above Manhattan? - sergeant3
http://thebulletin.org/what-would-happen-if-800-kiloton-nuclear-warhead-detonated-above-midtown-manhattan8023

======
informatimago
So, a Manhattan project over Manhattan?

